# Everything Brewed - a special forum event at Square Mile Coffee Roasters



## jlarkin

Updated as this is taking place on 23rd July!

You can buy your tickets here: https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/every...ts-26323620658

The event would consist of:

- Reviewing Brewing Methods

- How different brewers work

- How different filters affect your brew

- The grind's effect on brewing

- How to decide on a recipe (dose, brew water etc)

Cuppings:

- Green to Roasted (Light to Dark roast)

- Aromatics

- Acids in Coffee

- Water Cupping (Cupping the same coffee with different waters)

Proposed Length - 4 hours - starting likely 10am.

Attendees - 20 max.

Price includes a free bag of coffee for each attendee, complimentary snacks and a discount on coffee, brewing products and merchandise on the day.


----------



## jlarkin

If you can copy and paste the list or express your interest and dates please:

23rd July:

jlarkin

30th July:

jlarkin

6 August:

jlarkin


----------



## drude

If you can copy and paste the list or express your interest and dates please:

23rd July:

jlarkin

drude

30th July:

jlarkin

6 August:

jlarkin

drude


----------



## Spy

23rd July:

jlarkin

drude

Spy

30th July:

jlarkin

6 August:

jlarkin

drude


----------



## UncleJake

23rd July:

jlarkin

drude

Spy

unclejake

30th July:

jlarkin

unclejake

6 August:

jlarkin

drude

unclejake


----------



## StusBrews

23rd July:

jlarkin

drude

Spy

unclejake

StusBrews

30th July:

jlarkin

unclejake

StusBrews

6 August:

jlarkin

drude

unclejake

StusBrews


----------



## Colio07

23rd July:

jlarkin

drude

Spy

unclejake

StusBrews

Colio07

30th July:

jlarkin

unclejake

StusBrews

6 August:

jlarkin

drude

unclejake

StusBrews


----------



## themartincard

23rd July:

jlarkin

drude

Spy

unclejake

StusBrews

Colio07

themartincard

30th July:

jlarkin

unclejake

StusBrews

themartincard

6 August:

jlarkin

drude

unclejake

StusBrews

themartincard


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

23rd July:

jlarkin

drude

Spy

unclejake

StusBrews

Colio07

themartincard

30th July:

jlarkin

unclejake

StusBrews

themartincard

Hairy_hogg

6 August:

jlarkin

drude

unclejake

StusBrews

themartincard


----------



## Stevebee

23rd July:

jlarkin

drude

Spy

unclejake

StusBrews

Colio07

themartincard

Stevebee

30th July:

jlarkin

unclejake

StusBrews

themartincard

Hairy_hogg

Stevebee

6 August:

jlarkin

drude

unclejake

StusBrews

themartincard

Stevebee


----------



## jlarkin

Just giving this a little bump, only a few more people needed for it to go ahead?!


----------



## James811

Wish it was closer


----------



## Spy

James811 said:


> Wish it was closer


Agreed. Would be great if it was this week


----------



## James811

I meant closer in distance @Spy


----------



## Spy

Oops ! Sorry it is not closer to you but I still stand by my own comment


----------



## James811

It's a 3 hour drive :/ really want to come but just seems a long way. I'll spend more time travelling than there


----------



## James811

Stevebee said:


> 23rd July:
> 
> jlarkin
> 
> drude
> 
> Spy
> 
> unclejake
> 
> StusBrews
> 
> Colio07
> 
> themartincard
> 
> Stevebee
> 
> James811
> 
> 30th July:
> 
> jlarkin
> 
> unclejake
> 
> StusBrews
> 
> themartincard
> 
> Hairy_hogg
> 
> Stevebee
> 
> 6 August:
> 
> jlarkin
> 
> drude
> 
> unclejake
> 
> StusBrews
> 
> themartincard
> 
> Stevebee


Added myself to July 23


----------



## James811

My wife's auntie and uncle live (according to google maps) 45 minutes away in Brentwood Essex, so I'll speak to her about staying there the night before, they can go shopping and I'll have a coffee day. If not I'll just drive down early morning on my own haha. Looking forward to this, hoping to learn a bit


----------



## drude

Changed plans means I can no longer make the first date:

23rd July:

jlarkin

Spy

unclejake

StusBrews

Colio07

themartincard

Stevebee

James811

30th July:

jlarkin

unclejake

StusBrews

themartincard

Hairy_hogg

Stevebee

6 August:

jlarkin

drude

unclejake

StusBrews

themartincard

Stevebee


----------



## Nod

Gutted - would have loved this but those dates cover when I am on holiday...


----------



## James811

It's her sisters birthday and she's not free obviously. so I'll have to drive down on the morning I guess which is annoying


----------



## StusBrews

Bump*

Would really like for this to go ahead so bumping to try and spark more interest


----------



## dsc

I can make myself available on any of these dates if that helps.

T.

EDIT: forgot the list:

23rd July:

jlarkin

Spy

unclejake

StusBrews

Colio07

themartincard

Stevebee

James811

dsc

30th July:

jlarkin

unclejake

StusBrews

themartincard

Hairy_hogg

Stevebee

dsc (if the above doesn't work)

6 August:

jlarkin

drude

unclejake

StusBrews

themartincard

Stevebee

dsc (if the above doesn't work)


----------



## Stevie

Can we bring a non-forum guest?


----------



## jlarkin

Stevie said:


> Can we bring a non-forum guest?


 @Stevie I think so. Particularly if it's the 23rd, because then we should have enough people so that I can confirm this can go ahead with Square Mile!


----------



## Stevie

Ok, well let me ask a barista friend and maybe we can both join


----------



## James811

Is there anyone going from Norfolk way that we could share lifts?


----------



## fatboyslim

I would love to go to this but could only provisionally confirm attendance at least at the moment. I will confirm as soon as I can.

23rd July:

jlarkin

Spy

unclejake

StusBrews

Colio07

themartincard

Stevebee

James811

dsc

fatboyslim

30th July:

jlarkin

unclejake

StusBrews

themartincard

Hairy_hogg

Stevebee

dsc (if the above doesn't work)

fatboyslim

6 August:

jlarkin

drude

unclejake

StusBrews

themartincard

Stevebee

dsc (if the above doesn't work)

fatboyslim


----------



## James811

Does anyone know if there is parking available as it looks as if I will be driving down on that morning?


----------



## dsc

As its London you are probably looking at on-street parking.

T.


----------



## James811

Hmm thought so, thanks


----------



## dsc

If you google street view their address you can see it's permit only on-street parking (main street and side streets to make it worse) and it covers Saturdays as well, so probably not great news for anyone wanting to drive and park.

T.


----------



## Drewster

dsc said:


> If you google street view their address you can see it's permit only on-street parking (main street and side streets to make it worse) and it covers Saturdays as well, so probably not great news for anyone wanting to drive and park.
> 
> T.


I dunno the area specifically but quite often when I pop down to the general area (Petticoat Lane, BricK Lane, Spitalfields) a quick search on "Just Park" can pay dividends..... ie cheap enough - and you know for sure you can park/where etc

tbh It'st pretty good when going anywhere down in t'smoke


----------



## dsc

There might as well be off-street parking very close to the SQM HQs, don't know the area, just assumed it being central London that on-street parking is the most probable. Shame about the permits though, seems to be the case all over London which I reckon should convince most people to not use cars and go public transport instead.

T.


----------



## James811

Thanks guys, I can get parking for £8 for the day. Just checking there's nobody I can share a lift with etc before I book?


----------



## lookseehear

Be tempted to come along to this but could only make 6th august at the moment

23rd July:

jlarkin

Spy

unclejake

StusBrews

Colio07

themartincard

Stevebee

James811

dsc

fatboyslim

30th July:

jlarkin

unclejake

StusBrews

themartincard

Hairy_hogg

Stevebee

dsc (if the above doesn't work)

fatboyslim

6 August:

jlarkin

drude

unclejake

StusBrews

themartincard

Stevebee

dsc (if the above doesn't work)

fatboyslim

Lookseehear


----------



## jlarkin

Hi all, I've got at least one guest who can make 23rd July. So I'm going to try to confirm that date with Square Mile.

It looks like their isn't probably enough additional people for the other dates. Sorry if you can't make the 23 July!


----------



## James811

Great stuff @jlarkin

Keep us updated


----------



## jlarkin

Hi all, just to confirm the 23rd July is in the diary at square mile. At the moment we've probably got 11 people on 23rd (I can't edit list on tapatalk at the moment) so can have 4 more if anybody else is interested?


----------



## James811

Amazing


----------



## jlarkin

Updating 23rd July with my guest. Still some spaces if anybody can make the 23rd July.

23rd July:

jlarkin

Spy

unclejake

StusBrews

Colio07

themartincard

Stevebee

James811

dsc

fatboyslim

jlarkin's guest

30th July:

jlarkin

unclejake

StusBrews

themartincard

Hairy_hogg

Stevebee

dsc (if the above doesn't work)

fatboyslim

6 August:

jlarkin

drude

unclejake

StusBrews

themartincard

Stevebee

dsc (if the above doesn't work)

fatboyslim

Lookseehear


----------



## Glenn

This will be a great event for those whop can make it.

Great roaster with some talented and friendly people.

Thank you Joe for arranging this event.


----------



## CallumT

How many more people can you squeeze in on the 23rd?


----------



## Robin.Gill

Im really interest in 23rd July aswell if you have space. Or are you arranging a second date aswell?


----------



## jlarkin

At the moment we have maximum 15 spaces available for 23rd July - my preference is to run only that date. As the numbers were lower for other dates (I believe people who can attend 23July will only do that date, hence we only have a couple of people for other dates). I'm not planning to try and organise a regular fixture. We had one tentative out of 11 people, so should have 4 spaces free - updated below to show numbers @fatboyslim do you know when you'll be able to confirm it's OK for you?

Square Mile will arrange a payment page closer to the date, so that we can all pay them directly via the web.

23rd July:

1. jlarkin

2. Spy

3. unclejake

4. StusBrews

5. Colio07

6. themartincard

7. Stevebee

8. James811

9. dsc

10. fatboyslim

11. jlarkin's guest

12.

13.

14.

15

30th July:

Hairy_hogg

fatboyslim

6 August:

drude

fatboyslim

Lookseehear


----------



## fatboyslim

jlarkin said:


> *fatboyslim* do you know when you'll be able to confirm it's OK for you?


I would absolutely love to go to this but I don't live in London anymore and just can't justify taking a long trip down south just to sample some exquisitely roasted and brewed beans







So count me out


----------



## James811

Guys I'm so sorry but I'm going to have to pull out of this too. My wife has just had her operation date confirmed and it's the Wednesday of that week so I'm going to have to be here to care for her as she will be immobile

for a good few days.

If you need me to come to make numbers up I'll see if I can get her to her parents the night before and stay there.

I appologise again

James


----------



## jlarkin

No worries chaps, thanks for letting me know.

23rd July:

1. jlarkin

2. Spy

3. unclejake

4. StusBrews

5. Colio07

6. themartincard

7. Stevebee

8. jlarkin's guest

9. dsc

10.

11.

12.

13.

14.

15

@CallumT @Robin.Gill we currently have 6 spaces available...


----------



## Robin.Gill

Count me in. Im confirmed. Thanks


----------



## jlarkin

23rd July:

1. jlarkin

2. Spy

3. unclejake

4. StusBrews

5. Colio07

6. themartincard

7. Stevebee

8. jlarkin's guest

9. dsc

10. Robin.Gill

11.

12.

13.

14.

15


----------



## jlarkin

@Spy @UncleJake @StusBrews @Colio07 @themartincard @Stevebee @dsc and @Robin.Gill

SquareMile have set-up an eventbrite page for the payments. For the bargain price of £16.75 (includes a processing fee from event brite) you'll have the 4 hour session, a free bag of coffee from Square Mile, snacks on the day and a 10% discount on books, coffee or merchandise!

You can buy your tickets here: https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/everything-brewed-tickets-26323620658

This is still open for a few more people to join as well. If you could let me know if you decide to sign-up that'd be great, just so I have an idea of who is attending.

Best,

Joe


----------



## UncleJake

I'm in... Looking forward to it.


----------



## StusBrews

Thanks Joe.

Got my ticket ordered...looking forward to it!

Stu.


----------



## dsc

I'm in as well, looking forward to meeting everyone!

T.


----------



## Riz

Is there any place left for me to join in on the July 23 session?


----------



## jlarkin

Riz said:


> Is there any place left for me to join in on the July 23 session?


Their should be. You can buy a ticket via the link a few posts up (event brite)


----------



## Stevebee

Just to confirm I'm in as well. Ticket ordered and printed!

Steve


----------



## Robin.Gill

Paid up and looking forward to it.

Robin


----------



## themartincard

Paid up over the weekend. See you all in a few weeks


----------



## tomatoe

Stumbled across this today. Paid up and looking forward to it, should be a good 'un.


----------



## jlarkin

I can't crosscheck if you've not commented but their are a couple of people who expressed interest and haven't yet bought tickets. 9 are sold currently.

Square Mile will likely open this up to others outside the forum, within the next few days, so act fast if you fancy it.


----------



## Scotford

If I were in the country I'd be up for this!

I love the training space at SqM. Its a real beauty and only ten mins walk from my house.


----------



## UncleJake

jlarkin said:


> I can't crosscheck if you've not commented but their are a couple of people who expressed interest and haven't yet bought tickets. 9 are sold currently.
> 
> Square Mile will likely open this up to others outside the forum, within the next few days, so act fast if you fancy it.


Sent a shout to a couple of mates to see if they're interested.


----------



## jlarkin

@Spy and @Colio07 I believe you haven't purchased tickets - I don't mind but just trying to give you every opportunity. I'm confirming to Square Mile today that we seem to have reached our maximum from forum input so far, so they'll open it up to others.


----------



## Colio07

Apologies everyone. Something came up on the 23rd that I have been trying to move, but I'm afraid I couldn't - so unfortunately I won't be able to attend the Square Mile event. Gutted!


----------



## jlarkin

Colio07 said:


> Apologies everyone. Something came up on the 23rd that I have been trying to move, but I'm afraid I couldn't - so unfortunately I won't be able to attend the Square Mile event. Gutted!


That's a shame - thanks for letting me know though.


----------



## StusBrews

I've shared this event with a few of the baristas here in the office canteen who seemed quite interested by it. Hopefully they'll jump on board too


----------



## jlarkin

OK great!

I'm surprised not more people have jumped onboard to be honest. This seems to me like a really interesting event at a great price. Along with all the interesting knowledge, we'll all get a bag of coffee, have an opportunity to interact with people in-person and all sorts of good things :-D

Tickets for this unique event are still available here: You can buy your tickets here: https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/every...ts-26323620658


----------



## Jason1wood

I'd love to go but £100 train travel from Newcastle isn't feasible


----------



## aaroncornish

jlarkin said:


> OK great!
> 
> I'm surprised not more people have jumped onboard to be honest. This seems to me like a really interesting event at a great price. Along with all the interesting knowledge, we'll all get a bag of coffee, have an opportunity to interact with people in-person and all sorts of good things :-D
> 
> Tickets for this unique event are still available here: You can buy your tickets here: https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/every...ts-26323620658


I would have - but at a wedding


----------



## SquareMileGareth

Hey everyone!

Even though I'm a little late to the party, I thought I'd get on board here at Coffee Forums and hopefully get the chance to meet some of you before the event next weekend. I'm Gareth, Training Manager here at Square Mile and co-organiser of Everything Brewed.

Plans are going well up to now, lots going on! Today I have been doing some sample roasting with Anette, who a co-founder and Head of Coffee here at Square Mile. I'm no roaster (yet), but the purpose was to roast some samples that were roasted with defects for one of the cuppings we'll be having next weekend.

I'll post a few more updates before then, so see you all soon!


----------



## Drewster

Hi @SquareMileGareth

Are you an Aus by any chance?

;-)


----------



## SquareMileGareth

Haha I'm not! A rare Welsh barista in these parts of London


----------



## Drewster

SquareMileGareth said:


> Haha I'm not! A rare Welsh barista in these parts of London


It's OK - You have managed to turn your picture up the other way... So my feeble joke is somewhat lost in translation


----------



## Zeuscup

Hi guys!

I just bought a ticket and will be joining you on the 23rd.

See you there.


----------



## jlarkin

We're in the actual week of this now, so I'll give it a few little bumps.

8 tickets remaining for this special one of a kind (to some extent, I believe) event. Looking forward to seeing some of you in person and hopefully we'll all learn a little something along the way!

Remember, 10% discount on brewing equipment, books and merchandise on the day so bring your piggy banks...:-D


----------



## Spy

Hi Joe,

I signed up for this a while ago but unfortunately cannot make it now. I was away the previous week and manic with work so did not get a chance to reply.

It sounds like a great day and I hope that everyone that attends enjoys the day


----------



## dsc

Looking forward to meeting everyone in real life, hopefully there'll be no more cancellation as we'll finally end up with 3 people in the room









T.


----------



## tomatoe

A bit of a long shot. Does anybody know if there's anywhere to safely lock a bicycle or perhaps leave it inside somewhere at Square Mile for the duration of the session?

Not sure how to tag people in these messages.. @SquareMileGareth can you help?

Ta.


----------



## SquareMileGareth

@tomatoe - Hey, we've got tons of space here in the roastery for bikes so you can store it here no problems.


----------



## tomatoe

@SquareMileGareth Thank you - much appreciated!


----------



## SquareMileGareth

Hey guys,

We're just finishing up the plans for the event on Saturday and doing a couple of run-throughs of the cuppings. We've still got the 8 places still up for grabs and I'd really love to have as many of you as possible here at the roastery on Saturday.

Just to let everyone know, any payments taken on the day for equipment etc will be taken with *card only. *





*
* See you all on Saturday!


----------



## tcw

I'm very tempted to come along, though I've not a clue about most of this stuff, I do own an Aeropress, V60, Gaggia Classic and Mazzer SJ, so I imagine I'll learn quite a lot!

My girlfriend who has only just been introduced to coffee may also join. I've also mentioned it to a colleague.

Will update accordingly.


----------



## jlarkin

tcw said:


> I'm very tempted to come along, though I've not a clue about most of this stuff, I do own an Aeropress, V60, Gaggia Classic and Mazzer SJ, so I imagine I'll learn quite a lot!
> 
> My girlfriend who has only just been introduced to coffee may also join. I've also mentioned it to a colleague.
> 
> Will update accordingly.


It sounds like it would be ideal for you - plenty you could all learn on a day like this.


----------



## tcw

jlarkin said:


> It sounds like it would be ideal for you - plenty you could all learn on a day like this.


Final question before I book - do I need to bring anything with me?


----------



## jlarkin

tcw said:


> Final question before I book - do I need to bring anything with me?


Not a single thing to bring


----------



## tcw

jlarkin said:


> Not a single thing to bring


Booked! Hopefully noobs are welcome!


----------



## jlarkin

tcw said:


> Booked! Hopefully noobs are welcome!


Oh dear, no noobs thanks  !

Of course, all are welcomed at this marvelous event!


----------



## jlarkin

Wow, we've had a run on. Only 4 tickets remaining for Saturday's special event...


----------



## dsc

Anyone going by car? just checked and I'll probably have to catch a 7:30 train from Dorking to get there on time. It seems to be much faster by car, but parking is probably a bitch.

T.

EDIT: I've just re-checked the rest of the thread as this was already discussed. Booked via Just Park as suggested, £7.90 for the whole day 5-10min walk from the roastery. Golden.


----------



## jlarkin

Still 4 tickets remaining - for those who realise they've got some spare time tomorrow why not learn to brew up a storm?

You can buy your tickets here: https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/every...ts-26323620658


----------



## dsc

I'm surprised there's any tickets left, considering prices. Holidays wrecking plans I reckon?

Can't wait myself

T.


----------



## StusBrews

Will Square Mile accept proof of ticket purchase if have printed to PDF and save it on my phone? It clearly shows the barcode and QR code on the digital copy.

I was due to print my ticket off at work today, but have had to resort to working from home due to issues with the Central line.


----------



## jlarkin

StusBrews said:


> Will Square Mile accept proof of ticket purchase if have printed to PDF and save it on my phone? It clearly shows the barcode and QR code on the digital copy.
> 
> I was due to print my ticket off at work today, but have had to resort to working from home due to issues with the Central line.


I'd guess that would be fine but eventbrite also have an app, which I think you can sign in to and show tickets on that...


----------



## StusBrews

Awesome, downloaded the app and got my digital ticket.

Thanks Joe


----------



## GlennV

OK, just signed up - too good an opportunity to miss, thanks. Looks like there's been a couple of other last minute sign ups too.


----------



## jlarkin

Wow, only one ticket left now! Looking forward to meeting those of you who can make it.


----------



## jlarkin

In case anybody is going and notices this, I might be either arriving at 10 practically exactly or moments late. I knew there was a reason I hate trains...


----------



## UncleJake

jlarkin said:


> In case anybody is going and notices this, I might be either arriving at 10 practically exactly or moments late. I knew there was a reason I hate trains...


I'm going and have noticed. In fact I'm there. See you soon.


----------



## UncleJake

Really useful and fun morning Jo - many thanks for sorting. Great job Gareth, James and team. An absolute bargain too!


----------



## jlarkin

Glad you enjoyed it. I thought it was really interesting and learned some interesting points. I'll post a couple of photos later on.


----------



## Phil104

Look forward to seeing the pictures and hearing bit more about it. Because of a longstanding weekend commitment, I was sorry not to be able to make it - not least because of the chance to meet up with forum members. Given the temperature, I think I would have focussed on anything cold brewed.


----------



## Zeuscup

Thank you Joe and Gareth for realising your idea! In my point of view it was educational and satisfying for all of us.

Please do try and organise similar knowledge and caffeine spreading events.. e.g. I would be pleased to follow a "pump driven brewing" gathering in the future


----------



## James811

Hope you all had a great day. I wish I could of made it but hopefully something similar will happen again in the future and I'll be able to make it. Hoping to see some pictures soon


----------



## jlarkin




----------



## jlarkin

Thanks a lot to Gareth, James Hoffman and all the people at Square Mile who made this a reality interesting day.

We did plenty of cupping with different points highlighted along the way. The order of play was something like this (this being v. High level and it's possible I forgot something):

We cupped 3 coffees that were from the same farm in Burundi (I think it was) that were produced with different Processing methods.

We went on to a cupping where a small amount of acids were added to coffee. To highlight the taste and impact they can have on coffees and also providing some additional information about what causes them.

Roast and bean impact: we tried coffees that were too light, too dark, last years crop, 3 months since roast and the target roast.

Nez du cafe. Smell test with 20 examples of smells you may find in coffee. A coffee variety poster for the winner!!

We then had some tasty snacks and went on to different brewing methods: kalita (dose difference), aeropress (metal,paper and cloth filters)

Clever dripper: with the lovely Kenyan PB using water at 80, 85 and 92ish C.

Ethiopian with spa, ashbeck, Evian, square mile (RO & tap), tap and maybe one more?

The folks from square mile were very accommodating and willing to discuss any questions that were raised. I hope everybody enjoyed it!


----------



## Kosta

What a great day! Thanks for organising! Thoroughly enjoyed seeing all the different brewing parameters and their relationship explored and demonstrated.


----------



## James811

So jealous of all of you. Out of interest, what did you

find out with the different temperature brews? Sounds interesting


----------



## UncleJake

James811 said:


> So jealous of all of you. Out of interest, what did you
> 
> find out with the different temperature brews? Sounds interesting


What was great about the day was that we were left to come to our own conclusions... The reasoning behind the 'ideal' (temp/water/method etc) was explained but in tests it didn't always bear fruit and of course, we took away our own personal findings.

The temp test was same beans, same grind, same method, with water at 80, 85 and 92 degrees. It was far from scientific - as 3 different people made the 3 different coffees - and other variables - but yes, a big difference in the cup. (This is my personal opinion) The coffee brewed at 80 had the same flavours as the other two but muted. The flavours were much more prominent in the 85 and 92 - but the balance was slightly different between them - and this is where personal taste comes in. I liked things about both of them - I'd like to have tried an 89!

A refractometer was used and (as far as I can remember) the 80 was under-extracted - and the 85 and 92 were both similarly bang on the desired territory.

Interesting stuff...


----------



## Kosta

I also found their taste changing dramatically as they cooled down..surprisingly I was more fond of the 80C one initially but as they cooled down my preference shifted towards the 92C!


----------



## Stevebee

I was the same, preferred the 80C but after a while shifted towards the 85C. I don't think the 80C was under extracted as mentioned. The TDS was 1.24 for the 80C with the 85 and 92 at 1.31. All three gave good extraction yields when put through the app but there were subtle differences in taste.

This event far exceeded my expectations and was very enlightening, from the test / explanation of the acids in coffee to the different effect water has. It was well structured and the examples and tastings were well thought through.

Great to chat with forum members re their experiences as well.

Many thanks to Joe and Square Mile for organising this


----------



## Jonbignall

Sounds like a very interesting event, I wish I'd been able to go. Hopefully there will be another one at some stage. Since I've been brewing at home, I've also noticed distinct changes in flavour as the coffee cools down, usually getting sweeter, except with cheap commodity beans which usually turn bitter and ashy!


----------



## PPapa

Sounds like a good fun you had. Couldn't justify a journey from the North, though. Need one in Scotland that is not private to the elite scientists... Uh?


----------



## jlarkin

PPapa said:


> Need one in Scotland that is not private to the elite scientists... Uh?


Not sure about the elite scientists part, but I'll see what I can do...


----------

